# 2008 and/or 2009 ICD-9-CM Physicians Book



## kwaddles (Sep 16, 2009)

I am in need of a 2008 or 2009 ICD-9-CM Physicians book, ASAP. I have the opportunity to code at-home but it requires that I take a test but I don't have either book. Does anyone know where I can get one of these books? I am in Memphis, TN. I have ordered the books online but will not receive them for almost 12 days and the opportunity may not be here.


----------



## valkfox (Sep 17, 2009)

just a suggestion .. you may go to one of the local colleges that teach coding or your local AAPC chapter and explain your need ... ask to borrow the book(s) you need to complete your test..


----------

